# Any good articles or books on Jude?



## kceaster (Jun 24, 2009)

Trying to find some study materials for teaching. I have a good number of commentaries, but I just want to find as much as I can.

Thanks in advance,

KC


----------



## greenbaggins (Jun 24, 2009)

For commentaries, you cannot do better than Manton and Jenkyn. Those two put together is pretty much all you need. Most everything else is way too brief to be of much help.


----------



## Sven (Jun 24, 2009)

I concur with the GreenBaggins.


----------



## FenderPriest (Jun 24, 2009)

Manton is good (as gb said).


----------



## Theognome (Jun 24, 2009)

These guys did a good take on Jude-

[video=youtube;oLVywY5EwoA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLVywY5EwoA[/video]

Theognome


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 24, 2009)

greenbaggins said:


> For commentaries, you cannot do better than Manton and Jenkyn. Those two put together is pretty much all you need. Most everything else is way too brief to be of much help.



Reminds me that I need to get back to Jenkyn... what a wonderful exposition of the epistle and GREAT to read just on its own. Manton compliments Jenkyn very nicely and I think Lane's got it nailed.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 24, 2009)

...

For a good modern commentary I think the best available is Schreiner's NAC volume.

I preached through Jude while deployed. In addition to commentaries, it was helpful to read good sermons. MacArthur has some good ones as does Ligon Duncan. There are others but those two stand out in my mind.


----------

